# Goodbye Chucky, 12 years I will forever cherish.



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

Yesterday we had to come to a decision on what to do with Chucky because he stopped eating and has diabetes it was unstable. He was DKA. So we took him to the vet to see why he's not eating and turns out his liver enzyme levels were 3.5X what they should be max. Poor guy was so weak that he couldn't even leave his litterbox. I could not stand seeing him suffer as he was sleeping face and legs in litter it looked so sad to see him this weak. He also lost control of his tail. He was obviously in pain and we could not stand to see the poor guy like that. The days are getting better as they go by I guess but the more I think about it, the more crazy it is. He was with me 12 of my 26 years. Since I was 14 that is insane. Chucky is my first big loss. I sometimes see a lot of people that have cats that are around age 20. Chucky was just 12! I wonder why him? But I know its all a part of this thing we call life its a natural process. It just hurts so much being my first big loss. I keep telling my mom I want a cat but she's saying no because of the heartbreak but I think she will get us one, she loves cats more than me(idk how thats possible lol)

Just days ago the poor guy curled on my bed he trusted me always
http://i.imgur.com/1NEtIle.jpg

This is literally 12 HOURS before he started not being him self. I was eating chicken breast and he loved it so much.
http://i.imgur.com/rCRWUAn.jpg

Here he is a couple days ago, I cant believe this happened so quick.
http://i.imgur.com/PxmtT2A.jpg


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Chucky. I hope you rest in the knowledge that this was out of your control and best efforts and you did the best you could and gave him 12 wonderful years. You were a good cat parent and I hope you know that. He loved you and I know you will miss him terribly. hugs to you.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!  Losing a childhood friend is always really tough. *hugs* Rest well, Chucky!


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I know the pain you're feeling. My first big loss was my childhood cat, Sheba. My parents got her as a kitten when I was born so I grew up with her. After 17 years together we had to make the horrible decision of putting her to sleep because she was in agony. I felt like I lost a sibling and still miss her to this day.  It's especially unfair when we feel like they didn't get to live long enough lives. Even if they do live to be 20, it still doesn't feel like enough time. 

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Chucky. He was so, so adorable and he was lucky to have owners who loved him so very much.

I think getting a new cat is a good idea. Maybe not now, but when your mom is ready. When my family lost our dog to cancer at the young age of 7, getting "our" (now my parent's) Pomeranian puppy helped the healing tremendously. It doesn't replace them, but it gives you a new baby to love and helps keep your mind positive.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Im so sorry for the loss of your precious Chucky.
Hugs to you.
Eternal petpets and nose kisses to Chucky. Run free and healthy at the Bridge! You are a beautiful handsome boy!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  He was a beautiful boy, and you showed him your love with the ultimate gift of letting him go and rest rather than suffering. Lots of hugs to you and your mom.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chucky was your Heart Kitty♡♡♡
12 years is a long time to know one Special Cat!
You were so Lucky to have each other for that time...
Chucky knows how much he was loved by you!
And if he could have told you, he would have thanked you for not being selfish, by wanting to hang on to him a little longer...
Instead, You gave him the Final selfless Gift of Love...
By setting him Free to Fly to the Bridge...
Blessings and ((((HUGS))))
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about your Chucky, he was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh what a handsome kitty. I know this much hurt a lot. There are things that are out of our control. Life is not in our hands. RIP Chucky.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Handsome cat, for him no pain remains.
I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP Chucky.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. RIP for Chucky.


----------

